# CX 600 for R9 280X Toxic



## Harshverma (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey , I am planning to buy R9 280X Toxic Edition , the PSU requirement mentioned on sapphire website is 750W , but as i have seen on different forums , they are saying that 600W will be enough 
Please tell me that Corsair CX600 (specifically) will be enough for it or not?
According to different review : 
on fc3 maxed out it consumes maximum 300W
on Metro LL maxed out it consumes maximum 339W
HELP!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it will work, 750w is overkill for the 280x, 600w will do fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Harshverma said:


> Hey , I am planning to buy R9 280X Toxic Edition , the PSU requirement mentioned on sapphire website is 750W , but as i have seen on different forums , they are saying that 600W will be enough
> Please tell me that Corsair CX600 (specifically) will be enough for it or not?
> According to different review :
> on fc3 maxed out it consumes maximum 300W
> ...



better opt for antec vp550p or seasonic s12 ii 520. both will work and is better than cx600. else get gs 600.


----------



## avi007 (Feb 21, 2014)

Harshverma said:


> Hey , I am planning to buy R9 280X Toxic Edition , the PSU requirement mentioned on sapphire website is 750W , but as i have seen on different forums , they are saying that 600W will be enough
> Please tell me that Corsair CX600 (specifically) will be enough for it or not?
> According to different review :
> on fc3 maxed out it consumes maximum 300W
> ...



600 w is enough . Go for 80 Plus certified PSU Like Cooler Master G series 600 ,Corsair ,Antec etc... Safe energy sage cost ,


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

gs600 if its within you're budget else antec vp550p


----------



## gslv (Feb 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> better opt for antec vp550p or seasonic s12 ii 520. both will work and is better than cx600. else get gs 600.


i saw somewhere that corsair GS series make a funny fan sounds. seasonic is far ahead of those low end corsair psu ( not high end, they are better) .
On topic go for seasonic 520/620 . much better than corsair.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Feb 24, 2014)

gslv said:


> i saw somewhere that corsair GS series make a funny fan sounds. seasonic is far ahead of those low end corsair psu ( not high end, they are better) .
> On topic go for seasonic 520/620 . much better than corsair.



You in all probabilities would have seen it on a youtube video,it is the only  case of fault in the fan of gs600 and you cannot judge the quality of a product just by seeing one video,also corsair replaced that faulty gs600.

That being said corsair gs600 is a great psu and the customer service of corsair is by far one of the best you will see in the market.The seasonic 620 is also a very good psu.Go for whichever you can find cheaper but DONT go for CX series or any low end cooler master pse (like thunder 600w).


----------

